# 3 JAWS Orca boats



## ResinRay (May 20, 2014)

I had this in the wrong section so I moved it here, http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=419889 I just realized that this just takes you there Lol. Can the mods move my thread from there to here? thanks sorry for the mix up.


----------



## ResinRay (May 20, 2014)

Finally getting closer to finishing one of the Orca boats that will go to my father first he liked it when he saw I was building it, I had to remind him it was from JAWS the movie he took me to see as a kid in 1975. I got all the parts done for the mast added the climbing rungs and white base coat, working on the ropes lines and where they attach to on the boat. I made them so they can unhook so the mast can be pulled out easier to ship it that way.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

*Duuuunah, duuuunah, dunah, dunah, dunah, dunah, dunah*.... Sorry, couldn't resist. Well, I think I can see where this is going! ResinRay, you built three boats, are they all going to be used the same way or are they doing to be different? Assuming you're going to put them in a diorama?

This looks like it's going in a good direction!

Carl-


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

It's looking great, and with the shark added it's even better, and the barrel floats are the best detail.


----------

